# Hallo an alle!



## Alphadelta (24 Sep. 2011)

Hi,ich bin seit geraumer Zeit Member auf HC BB und durch den Tip von Rolli auf dieses Board aufmerksam gemacht worden.:thumbup:Freue mich sehr auf eine schöne Zeit hier.:dancing:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Sep. 2011)

willkommen 
und der rolli ist nen netter mein ich:thumbup:


----------



## Alphadelta (24 Sep. 2011)

Danke schön und das ist wahr.


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2011)

Dann mal Willkommen hier Alpha


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Sep. 2011)

willkommen und viel Spaß hier


----------



## General (26 Sep. 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB und viel Spaß beim stöbern :thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (29 Sep. 2011)

hi und willkommen. was ist denn HC BB?
muss man die kennen?


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2011)

HC BB braucht keiner. 

Willkommen bei CB.


----------

